
It may not feel like anything to be an alien - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/it-may-not-feel-like-anything-to-be-an-alien
======
dkarapetyan
I really don't get Kurzweil's claim to fame. I have never found any of his
writing worthwhile. Kevin Kelly on the other hand writes some good stuff (Out
of Control: The New Biology of Machines, Social Systems, and the Economic
World).

